# Hymer Spain. Damp Inspection



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Our Hymer Motorhome needs a 'Damp Inspection' and we set off for Spain at the weekend, heading for Valencia / Alicante.

We were going to use a dealership in Murcia, where we had some Hymer warranty work done (3 years ago) ...... but according to the Hymer website..... they no longer appear to be accredited ???

Hymer list Caravanas Expo Gandia as a dealership.

Has anyone had dealings with them?

Any other thoughts or recommendations from those in the know please?

Thanks for your help.

B


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I am afraid I can't be any help on this one, been past their place many times and they always had quite a few caravans in stock plus a few motorhomes. Didn't see any Hymers so perhaps they have been appointed agents for Hymer fairly recently in lieu of the Murcia dealer. Certainly haven't heard anything bad about them.

Would think that as appointed Hymer agents it would be ok.

Be interesting to hear what you think of them, might get mine done there if you are happy .

Mike


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been in touch by phone and spoken to 'Juan', who speaks some English and was very helpful.

He confirms that they can carry out the work but they are waiting for a product from Hymer to spray.......... presumably under the van as in this similar post.

He will then email me for the 'revisión de humedades' which is €125, 'incluido el pulverizador'.

I'll let you know how I get on.

Barry


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Well..... we took our B614SL to Caravanas Expo Gandia. On the scale of things, they are a small Hymer agent, with a few new and used vehicles, caravans, motorhome hire, small shop and storage.

We waited and watched as they took an 1h 20m (outside) to carry out the inspection which included spraying key areas under the van with the Hymer Stoneguard. In addition, they lubricated external locks, hinges, window stays, etc. 

They completed the Hymer documentation including the stamp at a cost of €125 (£105) and were pleased with the work, an excellent alternative to having it done at Brownhills before we left the UK. 

I'm not sure whether the scale of the business is such that they would struggle to deal with major repair projects ????

Barry


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Barry,

Thanks for the heads up on your damp check at Caravanas Expo Gandia.
Took mine there this morning and, like you, I was very impressed with the thoroughness of Juan's work.

Mike


----------



## petermt (Aug 5, 2011)

currently in spain and would love to buy a B698 they have in stock but my lack of spanish and their lack of english means we really can not get through the process in sufficient detail - took our B544CL there last year to try to get the truma heating working and they looked at it and suggested we went to stimme in valencia which we did - 22 euro for a new thermostat


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

petermt said:


> currently in spain and would love to buy a B698 they have in stock but my lack of spanish and their lack of english means we really can not get through the process in sufficient detail - took our B544CL there last year to try to get the truma heating working and they looked at it and suggested we went to stimme in valencia which we did - 22 euro for a new thermostat


Yes, nice machine but I think you would have all sorts of problems buying it in Spain. To drive it back you would obviously need insurance, couldn't be done on your UK policy so the only way to arrange it would be to register and insure it in Spain. I bought a new car in Spain last year but couldn't pick it up until I had been registered on the Padron here and to do that you have to have a property here.

Only solution I can see would be to have it taken by transporter to your home in the UK and then start the registration process there.


----------

